
Tech Companies Are Destroying Democracy and the Free Press - BerislavLopac
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/17/opinion/tech-monopoly-democracy-journalism.html
======
pnako
If we don't do anything about it, the good old days of newspapers being owned
by billionaires will be gone for good :(

